

Bernanke on Great Moderation and Good Luck - binjip3
http://www.federalreserve.gov/boarddocs/speeches/2004/20040220/default.htm

======
jayruy
"One possible explanation is that no one actually understands the dire state
the world economy is in. Discarding that theory, let me note some observations
that you will also not understand, but will at least leave you feeling self-
satisfied."

